# Neues Problem mit Patch 2.4



## Flyme (26. März 2008)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
heute morgen den patch geladen und installiert. danach wollte ich mich wie gewohnt mit Accountnamen und Passwort mal als test einloggen,aber WOW meldet mir fehler im Programm bzw. kann Version nicht überprüfen. Woran kann das liegen?
Grüße Greenfire


----------



## Hexorio (26. März 2008)

Ich downloade grade Patch 2.4 ich guck dann mal obs bei mir auch ist.

Immoment weis ich nicht woran das liegt.


----------



## KunQ (26. März 2008)

Warten bis alle Server wieder Online sind.....

Immo sind nur die Login on soweit ich weiß rest noch down


----------



## Fireboy (26. März 2008)

moin
habe es eben auch versucht und die selbe nachricht erhalten.da heisst es abwarten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flyme (26. März 2008)

heißt,könnte normal sein oder wie soll ich das verstehen? ist aber schon etwas komisch,bis gestern ging ja alles prima.macht mir etwas kopfzerbrechen.


----------



## Taylaamagan (26. März 2008)

lol Ihr glaubt doch wohl nicht ernsthaft vor 11 Uhr ins Spiel rein zu kommen?
Das wäre neuer Blizzard Rekord wenn das klappen würde nach einem Patch.


----------



## Apenotis (26. März 2008)

Das liegt daran das der Patch auf dem jeweiligen server wo ihr spielt noch nicht installiert ist, und somit erkennt er eure patch version noch nicht.


----------



## Nachtelf_Jäger (26. März 2008)

Bei mir ebenso! Scheint also normal zu sein!


----------



## Caidy (26. März 2008)

hab die nachricht auch, normalerweise kann man ja trotzdem einloggen und sieht das alle server offline sind.

Was ich glaube, die haben gepfuscht und es dauert wieder ewig um das Problem zu beheben ;P

und wenn nicht läufts halt wieder wenn die server gehen^^


----------



## -=Dreampala=- (26. März 2008)

Naja denke ma da ja die Server also realms offline sind kann auch kein vergleich mit 2.4 gemacht werden und vielleicht sind die loginserver noch nicht auf 2.4 gesetzt das diese fehlermeldung kommt d.h. abwarten bis blizzard fertig is und dann gut is^^

und wenn nicht einfach lächeln und warten auch wenn es schwer fällt -.-


----------



## Kahadan (26. März 2008)

ganz einfch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die server sind eh noch bis 11:00 down wegen wartungsarbeiten, und die (login-)server wurden wohl nochnicht komplett auf 2.4 hochgepatcht


----------



## Flyme (26. März 2008)

Taylaamagan schrieb:


> lol Ihr glaubt doch wohl nicht ernsthaft vor 11 Uhr ins Spiel rein zu kommen?
> Das wäre neuer Blizzard Rekord wenn das klappen würde nach einem Patch.


Aha ok,spiele auf Gilneas,das könnte natürlich das Problem sein,dank dir.


----------



## Flyme (26. März 2008)

Flyme schrieb:


> Aha ok,spiele auf Gilneas,das könnte natürlich das Problem sein,dank dir.


nein,das ist ja klar,aber einloggen ging ja sonst auch immer,wollt es ja auch nur versuchen.


----------



## ibelon (26. März 2008)

Spiele auch auf Gilneas will jetzt aber spielen ^^


----------



## Moktheshock (26. März 2008)

Patch instaliert hab diese meldung nicht, nur die meldung das die server down sind.
Und das dass spiel FSK 12 ist muhahaha als würd jemand die pegi info lesen


----------



## Zermeran (26. März 2008)

Einfach warten, bis die Arbeiten abgeschlossen sind und die Server wieder online sind!!!


----------



## [DM]Zottel (26. März 2008)

Wie es aussieht sollten manche Spieler die Zeit nutzen um den Lesen Skill zu erhöhen. Es wird wohl seinen Grund haben warum es heist "Erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten bis 11:00" Also auf meiner Uhr ist es noch nicht mal 9. Geht zur Schule und sucht Eure Deutschllehrerin ^^


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

ES IST MITTWOCH !!! Wie oft denn noch -.- gibt sogar ein sticky !

Server sind ca um 11.00 wieder on .. CA

Wie immer warscheindlich so gegen abend ^^


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

Flyme schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> heute morgen den patch geladen und installiert. danach wollte ich mich wie gewohnt mit Accountnamen und Passwort mal als test einloggen,aber WOW meldet mir fehler im Programm bzw. kann Version nicht überprüfen. Woran kann das liegen?
> Grüße Greenfire


Seit wann spielst du WoW ???

hast du dich gestern eingeloggt in WoW ?
- ja ? hast du auch mal gelesen was da in der "infobox" steht
- nein ? kuck mal auf den kalender - MITTWOCH - was bedeutet das ? - richtig ! 
arbeiten oder schule !


----------



## CoHanni (26. März 2008)

Taylaamagan schrieb:


> lol Ihr glaubt doch wohl nicht ernsthaft vor 11 Uhr ins Spiel rein zu kommen?
> Das wäre neuer Blizzard Rekord wenn das klappen würde nach einem Patch.



/signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heute ist Mittwoch btw. Wartungsaarbeiten


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. März 2008)

Uh... ist also schon wieder Mittwoch?


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Seit wann spielst du WoW ???
> 
> hast du dich gestern eingeloggt in WoW ?
> - ja ? hast du auch mal gelesen was da in der "infobox" steht
> ...



Weist du was so ein kalender kostet !!! mensch den hat doch nicht jeder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharymir (26. März 2008)

CoHanni schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die Fehlermeldung ist schon ok....der Patch ist noch nicht auf allen Servern drauf.

Allerdings;-....wann hat Blizzard schon mal sauber gearbeitet?Ganz besonders bei grossen patches haben die IMMER mist fabriziert......

Und auch diesmal wirds so sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sapper13 (26. März 2008)

Flyme schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> heute morgen den patch geladen und installiert. danach wollte ich mich wie gewohnt mit Accountnamen und Passwort mal als test einloggen,aber WOW meldet mir fehler im Programm bzw. kann Version nicht überprüfen. Woran kann das liegen?
> Grüße Greenfire




Und ich hab Dir schon hundermal gesagt, das spritzen bei Dir nicht mehr hilft. Du sollst bitte bitte bitte die WoW Infusionsnadel dran lassen. Einmal die Woche kommt die Schwester vorbei und tauscht die Vigo, zuvor betäubt sie dich, damit du die 3 Minuten ohne WoW überhaupt überlebst.

:-D lecko funny. WoW und seine Süchtels, das Spiel hat soviele Freaks,man kann ech nur lachen. Das beste war, vor zwei Wochen war ich genötig worden in einer Gilde einzutreten. Dort sagte mir der Leader er hätte den Patch im Hintergrund downgeloadet aber er würde nicht zur Sonneninsel kommen woran das liegen würde schließlich spiele er jetzt WoW seid 9 Jahren oO - lach und Spass gilde auf dem Server teldrassil......Gott gibt es Spasten.

Grüsse

Sapper


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (26. März 2008)

CoHanni schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sonst konnte man ja auch einloggen und hat die Server etwa garnicht oder offline gesehen.

ABER:
Ohne Patchinstallation konnte man dies heut morgen tun, was die Vermutung nahe legt das diesmal die Loginserver einfach noch nicht auf 2.4 sind.


----------



## Morgytue (26. März 2008)

Ich hatte die Meldung auch eine zeitlang... 

Ist nun aber wieder verschwunden :-) Dafür kann ich jetzt als Sprache OZEANISCH auswählen.. Klingt Cool, was ist das? <feix>

Morgy


----------



## DeusExMachina (26. März 2008)

... alle die den av-enabler drauf haben... nehmt das ding aus eurem interface, dann ist zumindest diese komische meldung weg. jo dann sollte es nur noch 11 h werden^^


----------



## Flyme (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Seit wann spielst du WoW ???
> 
> hast du dich gestern eingeloggt in WoW ?
> - ja ? hast du auch mal gelesen was da in der "infobox" steht
> ...


scheinst ja ein ganz cooler typ zu sein oder?mehr als dumme beiträge gibt es von dir eh nicht hier. es gibt leute die müßen erst abends arbeiten da es sowas wie schichtarbeit gibt. aber nee große klappe,die kann jeder haben.hilf den leuten lieber als dumme kommentare abzugeben,oder besser geh zur schule.


----------



## Meister Kaio (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Seit wann spielst du WoW ???
> 
> hast du dich gestern eingeloggt in WoW ?
> - ja ? hast du auch mal gelesen was da in der "infobox" steht
> ...




"Guck" schreibt man so ... btw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum Thema:

Wartet einfach ab, heute abend wird es schon funktionieren. Falls nicht solltet ihr mal alle Addons rauswerfen, Blizzard hat ziemlich stark an der UI rumgemauschelt. 90% der Addons funktionieren eh nichtmehr =) alle Updaten


----------



## Tzunuake (26. März 2008)

server sind ja eh down -.-


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Weist du was so ein kalender kostet !!! mensch den hat doch nicht jeder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmmm stimmt mein fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Flyme schrieb:


> scheinst ja ein ganz cooler typ zu sein oder?mehr als dumme beiträge gibt es von dir eh nicht hier. es gibt leute die müßen erst abends arbeiten da es sowas wie schichtarbeit gibt. aber nee große klappe,die kann jeder haben.hilf den leuten lieber als dumme kommentare abzugeben,oder besser geh zur schule.



ähm beantworte mir mal meine frage 

seit wann spielst du WoW ???
btw. ich geh in die arbeit - und bin fertig mit der schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und kann im gegensatz zu dir, mich selbst informieren !


----------



## Sheeria (26. März 2008)

KINNNNNNNNNNNNEEEERS... 

Nutzt doch die WoW freie Zeit ma sinnvoll....
- Emails lesen
- Zimmer aufräumen
- Zockerbude lüften
- duschen
- frische Klamotten anziehen
- Briefkasten ausleeren
- Essen und Getränke kaufen
- Aschenbecher ausleeren

Bis dahin dürften die Server wieder online sein ihr Süchtels  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Worauf wartet ihr ? Zackzack !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyke (26. März 2008)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS?

Wie spät ist es?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schon Mittwoch........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Zeit vergeht...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Secretone (26. März 2008)

Mal ne andere Frage nebenbei:

Wurde euer Interface-Ordner auch in Interface.xxxxxx-xxxx umbenannt?
Blasc findet den Interface-Ordner bei mir scheinbar nicht mehr.
Wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## Sean McLaughlin (26. März 2008)

Secretone schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage nebenbei:
> 
> Wurde euer Interface-Ordner auch in Interface.xxxxxx-xxxx umbenannt?
> Blasc findet den Interface-Ordner bei mir scheinbar nicht mehr.
> Wie ist das bei euch?



Nö, passt noch alles !


----------



## Trixer (26. März 2008)

lol der patch 291 mb hat der in 10s runtergeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ma sehn wies wird ;>


----------



## Bacarus (26. März 2008)

Ich weiß ich werde es bereuen heute online zu gehen...
denn es bewahrheitet sich immer wieder..

NEVER PLAY ON PATCHDAY!
;-)


----------



## alchilèes (26. März 2008)

> Zottel' date='26.03.2008, 08:18' post='449901']
> Wie es aussieht sollten manche Spieler die Zeit nutzen um den Lesen Skill zu erhöhen. Es wird wohl seinen Grund haben warum es heist "Erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten bis 11:00" Also auf meiner Uhr ist es noch nicht mal 9. Geht zur Schule und sucht Eure Deutschllehrerin ^^



/signed
mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen ihr suchtis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ürps (26. März 2008)

Meister schrieb:


> "Guck" schreibt man so ... btw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


blödsinn


gugg schreibt  man mit 2 weichen gustav am ende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (26. März 2008)

NA Hoffentlich laufen gleich alle auf die Insel, dann kann ich nackt durch Shatt laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xanothos (26. März 2008)

Problem bei mir das gleiche gewesen, funktioniert jetzt wieder, kann mich einloggen, Server wie gewöhnlich Mittwochs down und als Sprache kann ich nun "Entwicklung" auswählen, alles wird gut...... -.-


----------



## AWilhelmScream (26. März 2008)

oh man!

=8:51 Uhr und die ersten Süchtigen wollen schonmal gucken, ob sie reinkommen

und heulen dann rum, das irgendwas nicht stimmt und ein neues Problem aufgetaucht ist!

Ab 10:50 werden dann alle Leute versuchen, so schnell wie möglich hintereinander ihr PAsswort einzugeben, damit sie gleich den neuen Content ausprobieren können!



Hab eigentlich gedacht, dass nach knapp einem Jahr WoW-Abstinenz die Leute mal erwachsen werden und aufhören, jedesmal rumzuheulen, wie kacke doch Blizzard ist........naja......wen hätte es gewundert!

Die 2 Std. schaffen wir wohl noch!


----------



## druffi21 (26. März 2008)

OH man seit ihr alle krank hilfe ich komm nicht rein hilfe meine sucht macht mich kapput mein gott ihr werdet doch wohl mal ein paar stunden ohne wow auskommen oder ist echt schlimm! ^^



PS: aber macht euch nix draus mir geht es genauso xD wenn ich nicht arbeiten müsste würde ich auch den ganzen tag zocken ^^


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

kuck - kommt vom kuckuck der immer so blöd kuckt - also ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xanothos (26. März 2008)

Was ich mich frag ist: All die Leute die momentan die "suchtis" angreifen, was macht ihr am Rechner und schreibt Forumeinträge? An der Arbeit? Hört auf zu surfen, geht arbeiten!


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

Xanothos schrieb:


> Was ich mich frag ist: All die Leute die momentan die "suchtis" angreifen, was macht ihr am Rechner und schreibt Forumeinträge? An der Arbeit? Hört auf zu surfen, geht arbeiten!



und was hast du jetzt gerade gemacht ?


----------



## Imortalus (26. März 2008)

Heißer Tip!

www.wow-europe.com
Unter Realmstatus ma nachprüfen ob und wann Eure Server wieder on sind!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß an Euch, Imortalus


----------



## DeXTorix (26. März 2008)

Vor ein paar Minuten gab es die Sprachen " Entwickler , Vereinigten Staaten und Ozeanisch.
Bei Ozeanisch waren Spanische Realms xD Und bei den vereinigten Staaten ein paar der deutschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robbers (26. März 2008)

Es kommt ein fehlermeldung mit der nummer 19431, wer danach sucht bei Blizz kommt auf folgende seite

http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=19431

Da drinn steht klar und deutlich zu lesen 

Wenn Sie diese Fehlermeldung erhalten, dann haben Sie entweder nicht die aktuelle Version des Spiels  oder Ihre Spieldateien wurden irgendwie verändert

abwarten bis die server alle online sind.


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

hier der ganze link zu den realmservers.


----------



## Xanothos (26. März 2008)

Noch nicht auf der Arbeit aber bald, bin so ein angegriffener "Suchti" der durch unqualifizierte Beiträge als dumm dahingestellt wird! Lernt mal vernünftig Forumbeiträge zu schreiben! Jeder der versucht hat sich einzuloggen, hatte erst einmal Angst WoW neu zu installieren, denn wenn man weiterschaut und man auf die Support Seite von Blizzard geht, liest man: "Um sicherzugehen, dass Sie über die unveränderten Spieldaten verfügen, müssen Sie das Spiel vollständig neu installieren, bevor Sie erneut versuchen sich einzuloggen." (Was natürlich nicht jeder machen soll, sondern erst einmal abwarten bis um 11 Uhr!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das da jeder erst einmal zusammenzuckt ist ja klar!


----------



## AWilhelmScream (26. März 2008)

Xanothos schrieb:


> Was ich mich frag ist: All die Leute die momentan die "suchtis" angreifen, was macht ihr am Rechner und schreibt Forumeinträge? An der Arbeit? Hört auf zu surfen, geht arbeiten!



Da fühlt sich wohl einer angegriffen xD

EDIT : hab mich vertippt, sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melal (26. März 2008)

Meine Freundin und ich spiele an zwei (fast) Identischen PC's. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich als Betriebssystem Win XP Professional und sie Win XP Homeedition hat.

Als ich beide PC's heute mit dem Update versehen hatte, hatte ich einen Einloggtest gemacht. Auf dem PC mit der Professional-Version kam nach dem Einloggen die Serverauswahlliste Deutsch, Französich, Englisch.... PvP, PvE ... usw. 
Ein Einloggen in die Charakterauswahl war natürlich wegen der Wartungsarbeiten nicht möglich.

Aber auf dem PC meiner Freundin kam auch die oben angegebene Fehlermeldung (sinngemäß wiedergegeben):

"Spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden. Es liegt ein Fehler 19431 vor. Bitte rufen Sie die offizielle Homepage auf und überprüfen Sie den Fehlercode".

Das wurde dann auch von mir gemacht. Und was stand natürlich in der Fehlerbeschreibung drin: Löschen Sie komplettes WOW runter einschließlich aller Verzeichnisse und installieren Sie es neu.... uh uh...

Böse böse... Ich hoffe, dass es wirklich nur an der Serverwartung liegt und auf Grund dessen die Fehlermeldung erschienen ist und diese, nachdem die Server wieder online sind, verschwindet...


FÜR DEN WORST-CASE:

Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein: Könnte ich dann das Spiel (komplettes Verzeichnis) einfach auf den anderen PC überspielen? 
Ich hatte einmal folgenden Fallda ging es: Betriebssystem auf Festplatte C; wow auf Festplatte D. Ich musste Betriebssystem auf c neu installieren und konnte danach trotzdem wow uneingeschränkt spielen. 
Ist das immer noch möglich?


----------



## Robbers (26. März 2008)

DeXTorix schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Minuten gab es die Sprachen " Entwickler , Vereinigten Staaten und Ozeanisch.
> Bei Ozeanisch waren Spanische Realms xD Und bei den vereinigten Staaten ein paar der deutschen
> 
> 
> ...



Komisch ich dachte Ozeanien ist Australien, Neu Zealand etc.


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

@ AWilhelmScream

das hab ich nicht ich geschrieben !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AWilhelmScream (26. März 2008)

Melal schrieb:


> Meine Freundin und ich spiele an zwei (fast) Identischen PC's. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich als Betriebssystem Win XP Professional und sie Win XP Homeedition hat.
> 
> Als ich beide PC's heute mit dem Update versehen hatte, hatte ich einen Einloggtest gemacht. Auf dem PC mit der Professional-Version kam nach dem Einloggen die Serverauswahlliste Deutsch, Französich, Englisch.... PvP, PvE ... usw.
> Ein Einloggen in die Charakterauswahl war natürlich wegen der Wartungsarbeiten nicht möglich.
> ...



warte doch einfach mal ab! Vielleicht musst du ja auch noch formatieren...wer weiss! Blizzard ist wirklich so fies!


----------



## dmxice (26. März 2008)

CoHanni schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hatte heute Morgen auch das gleiche Problem und scheint wohl wirklich normal zu sein und an dem Patch zu liegen. Hoffentlich funzt es heute Nachmittag, hab im Support gelesen, daß es sonst wohl notwendig wird, das SPiel komplett neu zu installieren....


----------



## arsus75 (26. März 2008)

Flyme schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> heute morgen den patch geladen und installiert. danach wollte ich mich wie gewohnt mit Accountnamen und Passwort mal als test einloggen,aber WOW meldet mir fehler im Programm bzw. kann Version nicht überprüfen. Woran kann das liegen?
> Grüße Greenfire




Es liegt einfach nur daran das du version 2.4 schon installiert hast und Blizzard sie noch nicht aufgespielt hat, daher kann sie auch nicht überprüft werden !!
Haben ja auch noch keine 11uhr.
Cya


----------



## REM0RiA (26. März 2008)

dmxice schrieb:


> Hatte heute Morgen auch das gleiche Problem und scheint wohl wirklich normal zu sein und an dem Patch zu liegen. Hoffentlich funzt es heute Nachmittag, hab im Support gelesen, daß es sonst wohl notwendig wird, das SPiel komplett neu zu installieren....



ganz einfach... das komplette game auf 2 DVDs brennen, kannste einfach alles wieder rüberziehen und weitermachen... brauchste nich ewig CDs zu wechseln und zu warten... klappt bei mir bisher ohne probleme ^^


----------



## Illuvater (26. März 2008)

Flyme schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> heute morgen den patch geladen und installiert. danach wollte ich mich wie gewohnt mit Accountnamen und Passwort mal als test einloggen,aber WOW meldet mir fehler im Programm bzw. kann Version nicht überprüfen. Woran kann das liegen?
> Grüße Greenfire


Das ist bei mir genauso. Ich hoffe, es liegt nur daran, dass Blizzard WoW noch nicht auf 2.4 umgestellt hat oder so etwas in der Art.


----------



## snolek (26. März 2008)

eeey wann sind die server oben? heut i sunwell angesagt....um 12


----------



## snolek (26. März 2008)

eeey wann sind die server oben? heut i sunwell angesagt....um 12


----------



## Hobell (26. März 2008)

hallo aber es kann doch auch sein das mann sein ganzen spiel neusinstallieren muss.ich hoffe mal nicht weil das dauert.


----------



## Khari (26. März 2008)

oh doch, blizz wird das hier lesen - herausfinden welche accs ihr habt und die so manipulieren, dass ihr das spiel 5mal neu installieren und 40h patchen müsst, damit sie ein bischen ruhe haben!


----------



## Thimment (26. März 2008)

Hab die Meldung auch aber macht nichts wenns gegen 11 Uhr nit geht SPiel runterschmeißen und neu installieren. Hab auch gerade mein zweiten Rechner angemacht und lass den ma 2.4 ziehen wärend ich weg bin. Da ich anden Rechner nie dran bin und  da standart Ui drauf is is da wohl keine einzige Datei verändert. Und eigentlich habe ich nicht lust WoW neu zu installieren besonders mit alle AddOn´s neu runter laden alleine schon die alle wieder einzustellen, also ich konnte den Patch vorher schon nit leiden aber jetzt. Die Klassen änderungen haben se ja nit gemacht und Sunwell super neue Tägliche Quests  und 2 Instanzen  wobei eine ne Raid ist. Schätzemal das is das Nax von Bc also damit der letzte große Patch mit Instanz inhalt. ALso ich stell mich schonma drauf ein das Jan/Feb 2009 das Add on kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

snolek schrieb:


> eeey wann sind die server oben? heut i sunwell angesagt....um 12


frühestens um 11 - spätestens nächsten mittwoch um 3 ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harry92 (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Seit wann spielst du WoW ???
> 
> hast du dich gestern eingeloggt in WoW ?
> - ja ? hast du auch mal gelesen was da in der "infobox" steht
> ...




Wenn du weist wir haben ferien und müssen net arbeitren also heist das Zoken  nur so zur info xD


----------



## Orodben (26. März 2008)

Hört doch bitte mal mit dem rumflamen auf, der Threadautor hat sich lediglich erkundigt, ob der WoW-Fehler auch bei anderen Usern auftaucht. Er hat NICHT gefragt, warum er sich nicht einloggen kann, er wollte lediglich prüfen, ob der Client an sich funktioniert.

Erst lesen, dann flamen bitte!

Und die "Ich kann mich nicht einloggen"-Junkies gehen bitte in den anderen Thread! :-P


----------



## S.A. (26. März 2008)

Bei mir steht grade eben:

Die Spieleversion konnte nicht überprüft werden.
grund dafür könnte eine beschädigte Datei oder ein Konflikt mit einem anderen Programm sein......

Da drehts einem scho den Magen um  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

Harry92 schrieb:


> Wenn du weist wir haben ferien und müssen net arbeitren also heist das Zoken  nur so zur info xD



du kannst auch HAUSARBEIT machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw. auf meinem kalender haben nur die Schweizer und Spanier frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sean McLaughlin (26. März 2008)

Harry92 schrieb:


> Wenn du weist wir haben ferien und müssen net arbeitren also heist das Zoken  nur so zur info xD




Wenn ich dein Deutsch so lese, denke ich, dass du in den Ferien besser einen Nachhilfekurs belegt hättest.


----------



## Darkknifi (26. März 2008)

so hab die lösung... hatte das gleiche problem.. was mir mich stuzig macht war das die oberfläche identisch mit der vom test war ( testserver ) also hab ich aus langeweile mal den testordner gestartet worauf natürlich die meldung kam testserver sind offline... danach hab ich das normale wow wieder gestartet und tatatatata  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bei mir geht nun alles wieder


----------



## Mystasia (26. März 2008)

Omg Kindergarten ???

Das ist doch logisch wenn die Server unten sind das keine Versionskontrolle stattfindet.
Erst Überlegen dann dummes Zeug schreiben.


----------



## commanderghost (26. März 2008)

juhuu halb 10 und die Leute sind schön am flamen, werde mich gegen 14 uhr mit kommentaren beteiligen; dann wenn die Server immer noch nicht on sind und die beleidigungen unter die gürtellinie gehen - mann hab ich das vermisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rosarot (26. März 2008)

Wann ist denn endlich 11Uhr??

(wenn dann die Server dann nicht sofort up sind, gehts hier nämlich richtig ab^^)

EDIT: @commanderghost 2 doofe ein gedanke^^


----------



## alchilèes (26. März 2008)

Harry92 schrieb:


> Wenn du weist wir haben ferien und müssen net arbeitren also heist das Zoken  nur so zur info xD



gibt es den satz auch in deutsch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und was ist zoken?


----------



## Arido (26. März 2008)

S.A. schrieb:


> Bei mir steht grade eben:
> 
> Die Spieleversion konnte nicht überprüft werden.
> grund dafür könnte eine beschädigte Datei oder ein Konflikt mit einem anderen Programm sein......
> ...




*Geduld ist eine Tugend!* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarazen (26. März 2008)

Hallo

Ich komm auch nicht weil die SPieleversion nicht überprüft werden kann...
Blizz hat auch neber dem Log in was hingeschrieben und das steht irgendwas das das nicht in ihren händen liegt weil einige mit Cogent oder so laufen was auch immer das ist.
Villeicht wissen ja einige mehr darüber.

Bitte um aufklärung!


----------



## Darkknifi (26. März 2008)

also , wie gesagt, bei mir geht es nun... und zu euer info... der login server ist schon seit 6 uhr wieder on.. also hat dies nix damit zu tun, sonst würde ich wohl immer noch die info erhalten


----------



## Sean McLaughlin (26. März 2008)

Sarazen schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich komm auch nicht weil die SPieleversion nicht überprüft werden kann...
> Blizz hat auch neber dem Log in was hingeschrieben und das steht irgendwas das das nicht in ihren händen liegt weil einige mit Cogent oder so laufen was auch immer das ist.
> ...



Das steht schon seit einigen Tagen drinnen !


----------



## Patlord (26. März 2008)

ahm vllt tested ihr mal die wow Repair.exe ka vllt kann das ja helfen ich warte jedenfals bis 11.00uhr wenn nicht ich habe ja noch n real live wo mann auch noch was machen kann!


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (26. März 2008)

> lol Ihr glaubt doch wohl nicht ernsthaft vor 11 Uhr ins Spiel rein zu kommen?
> Das wäre neuer Blizzard Rekord wenn das klappen würde nach einem Patch.



So ist es...  siehe---> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=8532


----------



## Hexorio (26. März 2008)

Also bei mir kommt diese Fehlermeldung nicht mehr.
(Hab alle Addons aus wow genommen und jetzt kann ich mich einlogen) 
(aber keine Liste mit Realms)


----------



## Dorffdepp (26. März 2008)

Also eigt sollte doch jeder wissen was Mitteoch`s los ist, dazu gibt es ja Foren wie dieses ! *träller*

Aber ich hab da mal ne Frage, bietet Buffed.de eigt Patches zum DL/Download an ? *resignier`s*

Ab und an sind die Serve rvon Blizzard* ja doch recht über/beladen .....


----------



## Vup (26. März 2008)

ich war grad drauf und dran mein wow neu zu installieren -.-

aber am mittwoch um diese uhrzeit habe ich normalerweise besseres vor als wow zu spielen.
naja dann muss es jetzt doch erstmal cod4 sein bis 11 uhr xD

schöne Grüße und viel Spaß mit 2.4
Vup


----------



## Efgrib (26. März 2008)

bei der offen zur schau gestellten blödheit einiger hier frage ich mich echt, wie die es schaffen, alleine vom bett zum pc zu kommen...


----------



## Ultron@Forscherliga (26. März 2008)

zu dem thema 
^^WOW meldet mir fehler im Programm bzw. kann Version nicht überprüfen^^ 

ich hatte das auch geht einfach mal in euren WoW ordner rein da ist eine Repair datei  die anklicken und dann werden alle datein überprüft und wieder hergestellt danach ist alles wie immer aber die anderen haben auch recht was die Server angeht die server werden erst so gegen 11uhr neugestartet also leute macht das mit der repair datei und dann nur bis 11 warten und weiter gehts mit dem zocken  

Mfg  Tauren Druide Ultron von der Forscherliga !


----------



## Thalveas (26. März 2008)

Sarazen schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich komm auch nicht weil die SPieleversion nicht überprüft werden kann...
> Blizz hat auch neber dem Log in was hingeschrieben und das steht irgendwas das das nicht in ihren händen liegt weil einige mit Cogent oder so laufen was auch immer das ist.
> ...






du kommst nicht weil die spielversion nicht überprüft werden kann?lol
das nenn ich mal cybersex

das ist was gaaanz anderes:-)also keine panik.

ab 11uhr wird sich euer blutdruck wieder senken.

ich schreib nur klein weil ich zu faul bin die shifttaste zu drücken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (26. März 2008)

never play on a patchday... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



versuchts um 11 00 oder 12 00 nomma..


----------



## Bongman (26. März 2008)

also bei mir hats auch ne fehlermeldung gegeben aber nach ein paar minuten surfen auf ein paar seiten hat sich das beruihgt und ich warte nur noch drauf das die server wieder frei sind und ich meinen Jäger auf Level 70 bringen kann


----------



## Xanothos (26. März 2008)

alle die mehrere Addons nutzen empfehle ich NICHT die repair Datei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lenon (26. März 2008)

ich les das so und will auch mal was dazu sagen aber mir fällt nix dazu ein ausser ein schmuntzeln


----------



## Casgenesis (26. März 2008)

FU BLIZZARD !

jeder dfarf sein game neu installieren ... hf beim patches neu laden !


----------



## Casgenesis (26. März 2008)

FU BLIZZARD !

jeder dfarf sein game neu installieren ... hf beim patches neu laden !


----------



## Dâtur (26. März 2008)

loool habt ihr alle keine anderen games?....

ich für mein teil zock jetzt CoD4 un töte paar afghanen bis wow wieder geht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexorio (26. März 2008)

Naja bis WoW wieder geht spiele ich Harry Potter 3  oder Harry Potter 5


----------



## Awakener (26. März 2008)

rofl wieso denn das?


----------



## dejaspeed (26. März 2008)

Kopf => Tischkante  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bongman (26. März 2008)

hallo nochmal!!!
also ich zock ne runde CSS aber das Spiel NICHT neu installieren! nach ner zeit geht alles wieder! und mir zum teil isses egal ob ich die addons neu installieren muss! ich hab massig addons drauf aber lieber das als nochmal wow neu draufmachen


----------



## lenon (26. März 2008)

also ich flame lieber weiter und zock nicht harry potter (was total peinlich ist )


----------



## Bundled (26. März 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Patch instaliert hab diese meldung nicht, nur die meldung das die server down sind.
> Und das dass spiel FSK 12 ist muhahaha als würd jemand die pegi info lesen




jo anscheinend zumindest einer lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hmmm stimmt mein fehler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




du bist in meiner "krass"-skala ne Stufe hochgerutscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

von "Omg-Kid" zu "wtf-Nerd"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so, nun weiter bashen.


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (26. März 2008)

ES ist mittwoch die wartungsarbeiten stehen an


----------



## Taurenbaer2005 (26. März 2008)

bei mir gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geile Insel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sezer (26. März 2008)

Ürps schrieb:


> blödsinn
> gugg schreibt  man mit 2 weichen gustav am ende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





das ist falsch

*Guck* wird immer noch so geschrieben


----------



## Arido (26. März 2008)

Casgenesis schrieb:


> FU BLIZZARD !
> 
> jeder dfarf sein game neu installieren ... hf beim patches neu laden !



Woher kommt den diese Weisheit? Bitte schreib hier nicht mehr, Du verstörst hier noch ein paar Leute! ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Igorat (26. März 2008)

Casgenesis schrieb:


> FU BLIZZARD !
> 
> jeder dfarf sein game neu installieren ... hf beim patches neu laden !


Oh Gott, manchmal frag ich mich echt, wie es manche überhaupt schaffen überhaupt was zu schreiben, deren IQ offenbar unter dem eines Steines zu liegen scheint.

Es ist Mittwoch, es ist Patchday und es ist noch NICHT 11 Uhr.


----------



## ZarDocKs (26. März 2008)

AWilhelmScream schrieb:


> oh man!
> 
> =8:51 Uhr und die ersten Süchtigen wollen schonmal gucken, ob sie reinkommen
> 
> ...



hast du mal Silkroad gespielt? ^^ da sitz du 4 stunden rum und gibts alle 10 sec deine id und pw ein^^ ich bin also  geübt ´hab das spiel 1 1/2 jahre gespielt^^ jeden TAG! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also TIPPEN was das zeug hält bis wow on^^ ich fühle mich wie in alten zeiten XD


----------



## DarnassianPrincess (26. März 2008)

also leute, jetzt bleibt erstmal ruhig und wartet bis 11 oder so bis die server wieder oben sind. und macht hier nicht die anderen verrückt, indem ihr sagt, man solle alles neu installieren - das ist blödsinn! einfach abwarten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gregori (26. März 2008)

Also ich hab die Patch gedownloadet und kann mich soweit einloggen bis zur Server Auswahl,  da noch Wartungsarbeiten sind muss ich ja noch warten.


----------



## Korbî (26. März 2008)

omg leute schlaft doch einfach mal ein bisschen aus und zockt nich gleich wieder so früh am morgen man man man -.-

es heisst nich umsonst dass die wartungsarbeiten bis 11 uhr sind


----------



## Arica (26. März 2008)

Ich hab das Problem hier auch. Erst nur auf einem Rechner(auf dem anderen lef es), jetzt auf beiden. Liegt also wahrscheinlich nicht an eurem Client.


----------



## HaNsl189 (26. März 2008)

Hier ein link http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=19431




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich warte mal bis um 11 und dann seh ich weiter


----------



## Vérwanord (26. März 2008)

Taurenbaer2005 schrieb:


> bei mir gehts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das kann garnicht gehen, vor 7 Minuten, als du das geschrieben hast, war es 9:53, da sind die Server doch noch down!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zum Topic: 


Blizzard Support, hat mir auch geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (26. März 2008)

Sitze hier schon bei der Arbeit,die Sonne scheint angenehmes Wetter was will man mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

17:00 Uhr ist Feierabend, was essen gehen und sich anschliesend auf dem Heiweg machen und hoffen das um 19:00 die Server online sind^^

alles was davor ist interessiert mich nicht. Den seit der Beta heist es schon immer: NEVER PLAY AT PACHDAY.

Frohes ärgern wenn um 11:00 die Sever nicht laufen.


----------



## Utgir (26. März 2008)

Ahh des wäre ne Erklärung dachte schon Blizz hat den Patch versaut und muß deswegen WoW neu installieren.


----------



## Rasnuss143 (26. März 2008)

Man ey ich hatte vor drei tage durchzuspielen ohne schlafen aber jetzt geht das nicht wegen den scheiss servern man ey das wär der dritte tag


----------



## Erynberia (26. März 2008)

Bei mir ist es so ähnlich wie bei PiGrimar. Ich muss bis 18:00 Uhr arbeiten. 

Mann, bin ich froh, dass ich noch ein Real Life habe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiel sowieso lieber spätabends. Und bei mir wird's eh Stunden dauern, bis der Patch runtergeladen ist.


----------



## Häbbl (26. März 2008)

Man kann nur hoffen das es überhaupt funktioniert nach 11^^Patchtage sind ja immer....faszinierend^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HaNsl189 (26. März 2008)

Also ich habe Festgestellt es Liegt nicht an der Version!
mal kann man sich einloggen und manchmal nicht!
Und ich dachte schon Neuinstallieren!

jetzt müssen nur noch die Server online gehen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taurenbaer2005 (26. März 2008)

OMG da soll einer sagen WoW macht nicht süchtig ^^


----------



## Georg217 (26. März 2008)

Hab den selben Fehler^^.


----------



## Awakener (26. März 2008)

naja cih warte schon seid 6:30 is ziemlcih langweilig cs macht nach 10 minuten acuh kein spaß weil um die uhrzeit nur hartz 4 leute spielen -.-^

gammel hier ab und guck mir youtube an^^ also 11 uhr is atm ein absolutes must have!


----------



## punkerspike (26. März 2008)

> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> heute morgen den patch geladen und installiert. danach wollte ich mich wie gewohnt mit Accountnamen und Passwort mal als test einloggen,aber WOW meldet mir fehler im Programm bzw. kann Version nicht überprüfen. Woran kann das liegen?
> Grüße Greenfire



Und auch an die anderen sinnlosen Posts. Denkt nicht so umständlich! Es ist Patchday. Da gibt es ein Amerikanisches Sprichwort: Never play on a patchday. Zu dem Einlogg Problem, das ist kein Problem. Es ist Mittwoch, d.h. Patchday. Zudem stellt blizzard immer links in ihr "Aktuelles" Fenster ein nachricht hinein, die besagt, wie lang die Server down sind, vermutlich! Heute wurde 11 Uhr gesagt, also wartet erstmal diese Uhrzeit ab. Wenn danach immernoch das Problem besteht, welches übrigens dadurch zustande kommt, dass Blizzard den Patch zum DL freigegeben hat, aber noch nicht die LogIn Server hochgepatcht haben. Die sehen nämlich dass der, der versucht einzuloggen, nicht Version 2.3 hat und melden eine Fehlermeldung. Und wenn das Problem nach 11 Uhr noch besteht, abwarten, Blizzard arbeitet daran.

MfG


----------



## Philtaylor (26. März 2008)

The same procedere as each patch!

---> NEVER PLAY ON PATCHDAY^^

lg 

Phil


----------



## fdauer (26. März 2008)

Ich finde es fast schon köstlich, dass die Dummheit nicht ausstirbt. Das geilste sind auch noch die Leute, die wissen das Patchday ist, wissen das bis min. 11 Uhr Wartungsarbeiten sind...

Aber nochmal: WARTUNGSARBEITEN heißt DA MUSS GAAAR NIX GEHEN und solang WARTUNGSARBEITEN nicht rum sind, braucht man eigentlich gar keinen solchen Thread anfangen, wenn man mal den normalen Menschenverstand einschalten würde. Vielleicht sollten die Leute sich einfach mal in die Lage von Blizz versetzen, oder sollten selber mal Provider spielen/vorstellen. Wie würden die das dann am einfachsten mit realen technischen Möglichkeiten machen. Sollten Sie es sich nicht vorstellen -> Maul halten. Sollten sie es sich vorstellen können, halten Sie eh automatisch das Maul. :-)


----------



## hordecore (26. März 2008)

OMG man.. Einfach mal das Feld lesen, das neben dem Accountnamen und passwort steht.. ich versteh net, wie es solche Menschen überhaupt geschafft haben, einen WoW Account zu erstellen


----------



## Vérwanord (26. März 2008)

smilingangel79 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es so ähnlich wie bei PiGrimar. Ich muss bis 18:00 Uhr arbeiten.
> 
> Mann, bin ich froh, dass ich noch ein Real Life habe...
> 
> ...



Hu? Der war doch im Backgrounddownloader, musste nurnoch die letzten paar MB heute downloaden.



HaNsl189 schrieb:


> Also ich habe Festgestellt es Liegt nicht an der Version!
> mal kann man sich einloggen und manchmal nicht!
> Und ich dachte schon Neuinstallieren!
> 
> ...



Manchmal doch, manchmal nicht??! ....


----------



## Stricker810 (26. März 2008)

Ich würde mall sagen weil der Server noch down ist du musst bis 11 Uhr warten


----------



## HaNsl189 (26. März 2008)

@ hordecore

Ich glaube du hast dich auch schon versucht einzuloggen
jeder will der erste sein
also das ist verständlich das zu tuhen
und ausserdem bin ich schüler und habe Ferien
da hat man morgens halt nichts besseres zu tun


----------



## rosarot (26. März 2008)

Mein Patchday-Rezept:

Festplatte ausbauen.
Etwas Öl in die Pfanne und die Festplatte von beiden Seiten scharf anbraten.
Etwas Butter drüber zerlaufen lassen und bis 11Uhr schmoren lassen.
Festplatte wieder einbauen, fertig.

Guten Appetit zum PATCHTAG!

Und alles ist wieder in Butter.


----------



## Lafayette (26. März 2008)

Flyme schrieb:


> aber WOW meldet mir fehler im Programm bzw. kann Version nicht überprüfen.



Ich hab gepatcht und seh nur keine verfügbaren Server.Das übliche Es-ist-mal-wieder-Mittwoch-Problem klingt für mich anders.Oder interpretier ich da etwas in eine miese Artikulation hinein?^^

"Fehler im Programm" oder "Missverständnis"?


----------



## Davidor (26. März 2008)

Auf wow-europe steht,man soll wow deinstallieren und neu installieren.Fände ich nen bissl schwachsinnig^^


----------



## Nightsorcerer (26. März 2008)

Jeden Mittwoch die gleichen Treats und die selben Anworten *gähn*, noch dazu wo heute eine neuer Patch aufgepielt wird. 

Wann werden die werten Spieler endlich begreifen den Infotext am Dienstag zu lesen:'Erweiterte Warteungasarbeiten von 3.00 - 11.00 - neuer Patch wird aufgespielt'

Wie soll das Einloggen funzen, wenn die Server down sind.

Also: Augen auf und lesen bringt den gewissen Vorteil!!!!


----------



## Awakener (26. März 2008)

juhu nur noch 30min dann ist es 11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willibald (26. März 2008)

Da hier grad so viele ganz gespannt drauf warten. dass die Server wieder on gehen, mal ne andere Frage. Wie komme ich auf die neue Insel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sean McLaughlin (26. März 2008)

rosarot schrieb:


> Mein Patchday-Rezept:
> 
> Festplatte ausbauen.
> Etwas Öl in die Pfanne und die Festplatte von beiden Seiten scharf anbraten.
> ...




Danke, you made my Day ! Herrlich ! *wegschmeiß*


----------



## Sky4u (26. März 2008)

Omg kann ich nur sagen. 
Jeden Mitttwoch seit Monaten oder Jahren schon das es um die zeit Leute immer noch net wissen was mittwoch bis 11uhr alle server down sind. 
Wegen Wartungsarbeiten oder Patches 

Alle Infos stehn immer ein paar stunden vorher im Anmeldebildschirm.
Net gleich einloggen sondern auch mal lesen was da links steht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und jedesmal das gleiche sinnlose geflame hier. -.-

Ich mache später was sinnvolles und geh arbeiten. bis heute abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. März 2008)

@Lafayette:

1. Die Server sind noch *DOWN*
2. Die Login-Routine vermutet, dass deine Daten manipuliert wurden, weil sie eine andere Versionsnummer haben als erwartet und meckert deswegen rum.
3. Es ist PATCH-DAY und wir haben noch nicht 11 Uhr

@all die unbedingt seit 8 Uhr WoW spielen wollen:

Lest ihr eigentlich *NIE* das Infofenster beim Login?????????????????????


----------



## rosarot (26. März 2008)

Für alle die fingernägelkauend vorm Rechner sitzen:


Blizzard Entertainment ist stolz, euch „Drachenjagd“, den ersten Teil aus Tokyopops „Sunwell Trilogy“ präsentieren zu können. Vom Bestseller-Autor Richard A. Knaak geschrieben und illustriert von Jae-Hwan Kim, bietet euch dieser Comic ein aufregendes Abenteuer aus der Welt von Azeroth.

Der erste Band dieser ursprünglich von Tokyopop in Buchform veröffentlichten Serie wird jetzt in wöchentlichen Abschnitten in unserem Online-Comic-Reader veröffentlicht werden. Jede Woche werden wir euch ein weiteres Kapitel der Geschichte von Kalec und Anveena präsentieren, so dass ihr immer auf dem Stand der Geschehnisse bleibt. Wir wünschen euch viel Spaß bei dieser Gelegenheit, eine andere Seite von World of Warcraft kennenzulernen.

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/comicreader/index.html#


----------



## Lafayette (26. März 2008)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> @Lafayette:
> 
> 1. Die Server sind noch *DOWN*
> 2. Die Login-Routine vermutet, dass deine Daten manipuliert wurden, weil sie eine andere Versionsnummer haben als erwartet und meckert deswegen rum.
> ...



1. Hab ich irgendwas geschrieben von: "Ich kann auch nicht rein...OMFG...help!!!!!....MUSS zockäääääääääään!!!!!!" ?

2. Danke,dass Du mich nach 3 Jahren WoW-Alltag endlich erleuchtest mit Deiner unendlichen Weisheit.

P.S. Vielen Dank!


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2008)

nurnoch25min20,19,18,...sek24min50sek


----------



## Fire bone (26. März 2008)

Ich find das erstaunlich das dieser thread nocht nicht geschlossen wurde......
Alle schreiben das selbe, zwichen durch mal ein paar flames und weiter geht's.
Und genau den selben thread gibts nochmal mit  nem Foto sogar oO

lg

Ps. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!!!!!!


----------



## ibelon (26. März 2008)

ihr labert alle was von sucht,seid aber selber um 8 uhr wach und schreibt was ins forum ohman....


----------



## Erynberia (26. März 2008)

Vérwanord schrieb:


> Hu? Der war doch im Backgrounddownloader, musste nurnoch die letzten paar MB heute downloaden.



Ich hab nen Lappy und eine sehr bescheidene Internetverbindung. Da dauern selbst ein paar MB eine Ewigkeit. Kann mir aber keine bessere Internetverbindung leisten.


----------



## Nightalb (26. März 2008)

Wartungsarbeiten auf 1300 Uhr verlängert, schade ich hab Urlaub


----------



## Nexxen (26. März 2008)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> @Lafayette:
> 
> 1. Die Server sind noch *DOWN*
> 2. Die Login-Routine vermutet, dass deine Daten manipuliert wurden, weil sie eine andere Versionsnummer haben als erwartet und meckert deswegen rum.
> ...


*


Das was ich dick markiert habe ist mla ne gute Frage. Man sollte dazu Mal ne Umfrage machen ^^

Mfg. Lay2716*


----------



## Menora (26. März 2008)

ehm die realms gehen warscheinlich erst 13 uhr on


----------



## Willibald (26. März 2008)

Genau. Seid lieber mal konstruktiv und sagt mir, wie ich gleich zur neuen Insel komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sternenmann (26. März 2008)

CoHanni schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


  vor 13 uhr geht nix schreiben sie ..


----------



## Matze0602 (26. März 2008)

> Seit wann spielst du WoW ???
> 
> hast du dich gestern eingeloggt in WoW ?
> - ja ? hast du auch mal gelesen was da in der "infobox" steht
> ...




also ich hab noch ne woche ferien =P 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HaNsl189 (26. März 2008)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN   nicht 13 UHR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Help

xDDDDD
nene so bin ich nich


----------



## HaNsl189 (26. März 2008)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN   nicht 13 UHR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Help

xDDDDD
nene so bin ich nich


----------



## Enorgaran (26. März 2008)

hab auch grade gepatcht hab diesen fehler nicht kann mich wie gewohnt einloggen nur das halt die server suche startet und oben bei sprache wählen entwicklung drann steht. hab grade noch nen anderen treath gelesen da schreibt einer er hatt wegen dem prob sogar wow neuinstalliert


----------



## Enorgaran (26. März 2008)

hab auch grade gepatcht hab diesen fehler nicht kann mich wie gewohnt einloggen nur das halt die server suche startet und oben bei sprache wählen entwicklung drann steht. hab grade noch nen anderen treath gelesen da schreibt einer er hatt wegen dem prob sogar wow neuinstalliert


----------



## Lafayette (26. März 2008)

Lay2716 schrieb:


> Das was ich dick markiert habe ist mla ne gute Frage. Man sollte dazu Mal ne Umfrage machen ^^
> 
> Mfg. Lay2716



Also ich hab mindestens ein Buch mehr im Regal als Du und Dein "Soulmate" zusammen.^^

Sry, wenn für manche meine Posts zu schwer zu lesen/verstehen sind, zwischen den Zeilen lesen und so...

Werde mich bessern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Romira (26. März 2008)

Hallo,

es dauert voraussichtlich bis 13:00. Um sich einigen meiner Vorgänger anzuschließen: wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## HaNsl189 (26. März 2008)

@ Romira

Das wissen glaub ich schon alle!
ich glaube du musst lernen zu lesen


----------



## Sean McLaughlin (26. März 2008)

Lafayette schrieb:


> Also ich hab mindestens ein Buch mehr im Regal als Du und Dein "Soulmate" zusammen.^^



Also eins ??? Sry, nur ein Witz denn ich mir nicht verkneifen konnte^^


----------



## Lafayette (26. März 2008)

Sean schrieb:


> Also eins ??? Sry, nur ein Witz denn ich mir nicht verkneifen konnte^^



Wenn es denn so wäre,würde das auch (wie oben gemeint) ausreichen..^^


----------



## Dominanz (26. März 2008)

um 13 uhr sind die server vorraussichtlich da bis dahin geduldet euch halt


----------



## Athamis (26. März 2008)

wie lang dauert den der patch bis der auf dem pc bzw laptop ist


----------



## Willibald (26. März 2008)

IGNORIERT MICH NICHT!!! Wie komm ich gleich auf die ka** Insel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (26. März 2008)

Bei mir geht das einloggen zwar aber dann kommt das hier:

Guckt mal auf die sprach xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Sry weils so groß is


----------



## Belgor (26. März 2008)

Flyme schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> heute morgen den patch geladen und installiert. danach wollte ich mich wie gewohnt mit Accountnamen und Passwort mal als test einloggen,aber WOW meldet mir fehler im Programm bzw. kann Version nicht überprüfen. Woran kann das liegen?
> Grüße Greenfire



Du scheinst ja sehr intelligent zu sein an nem PAtchday und Mittwoch, morgens um 8Uhr einloggen zu wollen. Sorry aber hab ich was verpasst ? Wusste garnet das man zocken kann, wärend die Server offline sind. Und dann kommen hier noch andere die das selbe Problem haben ... mhhh woran mag das liegen ? Am besten Ihr formatiert erstmal alle euren PC und dann macht Ihr alles wieder sauber drauf. Kann sein das bei euch der 0 IQ Virus aufgetaucht ist.


Belgor


----------



## Mandragon81 (26. März 2008)

Nun ja kann den threadsteller verstehen .

Spiele auch erst seid kanpp 2 monaten wow  und natürlich weiss ich das mittwoch patchday ist.

Normalerweise wird man dann wenn man versucht sich einzuloggen auf die serverliste geschoben. Diesmal ist es anderes wie schon oft beschrieben ne fehlermeldung das die version nicht stimmt.

Habe dann auch gleich im wow support nachgelesen was dieser fehler im klartext bedeutet und in der ersten sekunde auch gedacht  ne  nicht alles deinstallieren .. . Aber wie es der ein oder andere hier reingeschreiebn hat liegt es daran das einzelne realms noch 2.3 haben.

Warum manche diese fehlermeldung haben und manche nicht lässt sich auch leicht erklären.

Es werden sicherlich nicht alle realms gleichzeitig gepatchet sondern einer nach dem anderen. Daher ist bei machen ne fehlermeldung drin und bei anderen halt nicht.


----------



## Würmchen (26. März 2008)

Melal schrieb:


> FÜR DEN WORST-CASE:
> 
> Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein: Könnte ich dann das Spiel (komplettes Verzeichnis) einfach auf den anderen PC überspielen?
> Ich hatte einmal folgenden Fallda ging es: Betriebssystem auf Festplatte C; wow auf Festplatte D. Ich musste Betriebssystem auf c neu installieren und konnte danach trotzdem wow uneingeschränkt spielen.
> Ist das immer noch möglich?



du kannst theoretisch bei identischen rechnern, dein WOW auf ihren zappen und gut ist.
denke aber ihre einstellung sind nicht identisch mit deinen, da aber das interface eh umgemodelt wurde ^^
np ist eh alles im Arsch mit dem aussehen und einstellungen


----------



## Wandor (26. März 2008)

Mandragon81 schrieb:


> Nun ja kann den threadsteller verstehen .
> 
> Spiele auch erst seid kanpp 2 monaten wow  und natürlich weiss ich das mittwoch patchday ist.
> 
> ...



Servus,

Dem kann man sich nur anschliesen.

Never play on a patchday

bis denne.

Edith sagt: Wartungsarbeiten bis 13uhr verlängert^^


----------



## Nightalb (26. März 2008)

Willibald schrieb:


> IGNORIERT MICH NICHT!!! Wie komm ich gleich auf die ka** Insel?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tut mir leid, dass mag ich hier nicht posten.
(so bleiben mir der eine oder anderer Whiner, Noob oder Kiddie vom Hals, während ich schon mal die NPC leerkaufe, alle Ininis besetze und alle Epic einsammel die auf der Insel frei rumliegen)


----------



## LordofDemons (26. März 2008)

Nightalb schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, dass mag ich hier nicht posten.
> (so bleiben mir der eine oder anderer Whiner, Noob oder Kiddie vom Hals, während ich schon mal die NPC leerkaufe, alle Ininis besetze und alle Epic einsammel die auf der Insel frei rumliegen)


lol

aber ich hab jezt noch ne frage, ich hock grad aufer arbeit und frag mich wies so servermäßig aussieht, kann mir da einer mal was posten pls


----------



## Willibald (26. März 2008)

komm schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bist bestimmt auf nem anderen Server. Schreib halt ne PM


----------



## Hangatyr (26. März 2008)

Die Fehlermeldung hatte ich auch.


Lag ganz einfach an meiner Firewall, die hat eine Veränderung der WoW.exe  gemeldet und diesen Vorgang sollte man zulassen. 

Sonst Login nicht möglich.

Einfach in den Firewalleinstellungen die wow.exe komplett freischalten (In/Outbound) und fertig.


----------



## Jeryhn (26. März 2008)

hmn logge um 11 uhr ein und es geht immernoch ned kriege den gleichen fehler. weiss einer ne echte info und ned das dume kiddie gespamme von wegen patch day? noch so en komment und ich muss en allie verhauen.


----------



## Lafayette (26. März 2008)

Jeryhn schrieb:


> hmn logge um 11 uhr ein und es geht immernoch ned kriege den gleichen fehler. weiss einer ne echte info und ned das dume kiddie gespamme von wegen patch day? noch so en komment und ich muss en allie verhauen.




Auch auf die Gefahr hin,dass du ein Troll bist...scroll mal hoch bzw blätter zurück. Oder guck im Login-Screen mal auf die linke Seite (bei UPDATE). Darum!


----------



## Icymagi (26. März 2008)

es gibt kein troll dudu^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 omfg


----------



## Nightalb (26. März 2008)

Jeryhn schrieb:


> hmn logge um 11 uhr ein und es geht immernoch ned kriege den gleichen fehler. weiss einer ne echte info und ned das dume kiddie gespamme von wegen patch day? noch so en komment und ich muss en allie verhauen.



Das liegt am Patch, da wurde eine Rechtschreibkontrolle eingefügt.
Wer nicht in der Lage ist einen ordentlichen Satz zu schreiben, wird in Zukunft vom Spiel ausgeschlossen.

Unter www.deutsche Sprache.de kann man einen Kurs machen und wird dann wieder freigeschaltet.

Für alle anderen :
_*Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten - 26/03

An diesem Mittwoch werden erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten vorgenommen, um Patch 2.4.0. aufzuspielen. Alle europäischen Realms werden daher von 3:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr (MEZ) nicht erreichbar sein.

Update 10:30 Uhr (MEZ): Die Wartungsarbeiten wurden verlängert. Wir gehen derzeit davon aus, dass die Realms gegen 13:00 Uhr (MEZ) wieder erreichbar sein werden.

Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.*

(ich bitte um euer Verständnis, hihi)^^_


----------



## Asoriel (26. März 2008)

Ich hab das selbe Problem, zur Sicherheit schonmal den 1,3GG großen Patch-Ordner gesichert falls ich neu installieren muss 

Wenn man beim Blizz-Support die ID eingibt von dem Fehler kommt man zu nem Artikel in dem steht man müsse das Spiel neu installieren, allerdings warte ich erstmal bis 13:00 mit dem Gedöns, ich hoff dann läufts wieder =)


----------



## Dorffdepp (26. März 2008)

Liebe World of Warcraft Spieler,

das buffed.de Portal ist eine Commune und hat keinen Einfluss auf Blizzards Unternehmungen.

Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt, üben, Sie sich zu verstehen das wir derweil daran Arbeiten.

Wir möchten Sie nicht Enttäuschen und ihnen zu Gunsten eine volle Erwartung bieten.



PS: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sinnfrei

PSs:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie groß ist der webspace ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imbawazgor (26. März 2008)

jetzt ist es bei mir genau 11.42uhr

so ich hab mir den patch geladen installiert wollt mich dann das erste mal um 10 nach 11 einloggen. nnja fehlermeldung bekommen. dann mal im inet gesucht und hab anschließend mal den ToolRepair von blizz durchlaufen lassen, da ja die fehlermeldung besagt dass mein programm n fehler hat. der Repairer konnte kein problem feststellen nunja da ja dann auch angezeigt wurde dass die realms erst um 13uhr aktiv werden wird es wohl daran liegen. denn der Repairer konnte ja kein problem feststellen. also einfach mal ruhig bleiben und abwarten ihr kennt doch blizz die bauen scheiße und nach ner ewigkeit funzt alles(wenn auch anders) irgendwie doch wieder.


----------



## Chícó73 (26. März 2008)

Och meno, ich hab heut wegen schlechtem Wetter freibekommen und mich gefreut ab 11 Uhr wieder spielen zu können und dann wird bis 13 Uhr verlängert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Öhm, was kann man in seiner Freizeit eigentlich noch so machen ausser WOW spielen ? Hm, keine Ahnung.
Ich glaub ich geh wieder schlafen bis 1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. März 2008)

wahhhhhhhhhh

noch so einer, der nicht lesen kann. warum versucht ihr eigentlich krampfhaft einzuloggen, wenn links im info-fenster steht, dass die Wartungsarbeiten bis 13 Uhr gehen werden?


----------



## Noxiel (26. März 2008)

Zu, geschlossen, dicht, abgeriegelt, Schotten zu usw.

Es gibt bereits einen Mittwoch-ist-Patchday-ich-versteh-die-Welt-nicht-mehr Thread.


----------

